# Arson 6 months



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

My little puppy is becoming a little man


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Omg, what a cutie! I love the second picture.


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Those ears are perfection


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks great! very nice structure, and looks just like a true OldFamilyRednose should.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang he got huge fast. He's looking amazing and the crop came out perfect  
Lucky Lucky


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BittersweetEmbrace said:


> Those ears are perfection


Thank you! I was concerned they were a little long at first, but the vet knew what he was doing so I went with it...I am glad I let him do what he does because they really fit him nicely



Bethb2007 said:


> He looks great! very nice structure, and looks just like a true OldFamilyRednose should.


Thank you he has really grown up nicely and he is so much fun to work with and train...I got his harness yesterday to start get him used to the idea of WP and he doesn't mind the harness one bit...



















We got him so Paul could have himself a pup to train in Schutzhund and even though he has only trained a handful of times he shows a lot of promise...He has lots of drive, but is stable minded.

Here is a little video I made...


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

looking good


----------



## christina60546 (May 6, 2010)

He is a gorgeous dog!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sydney.. Arson is shaping up to be a fine young man!! WOW! I love the vid.. he's showing lots of promise!! Keep up the great work, and thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

looking good


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

he is so handsome, growing up fast.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

looking good!!!!


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Arson looks so handsome... and is such an athletic pup! And the crop really did come out awesome... congrats.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::goodpost:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes lookin good, can't wait to see how he develops as of next year


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Arson is one handsome looking guy!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

WOW he is so handsome! Paul is doing a great job with him, keep up the good work.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

he sure is.
he's becoming quite the looker


----------



## oscar the grouch (Jan 16, 2010)

nice pup....wish i could bring my pup to train with yours...where did you get your harness if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Brown Dog Design


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sydney said:


> My little puppy is becoming a little man


Wow, Arson totally kicks butt! He looks like he would never get winded. He's that penny ( as in one cent) color that is very appealing


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Saint Francis said:


> Wow, Arson totally kicks butt! He looks like he would never get winded. He's that penny ( as in one cent) color that is very appealing


Thanks he definitely is a little ball of fire! LOL Him and Sydney run sprints around and around and around the house...and still he wants to play! He is a great pup and a pleasure to own.


----------

